

Ask HN: How to write the first line of code in a new startup? - h1fra

My friends and I, are starting to create our own startup, we have no intend on revolution the world but some of our idea seems to be interesting enough to try.<p>My main goal, as a developper is to provide a great start for our idea. But I'm facing an interesting question.<p>How do I write my first php line of code. I mean, I'v started plenty of little project but what make a startup a great startup?
What is the first thing you need to do when you'r the developper?
And the secondary question, there probably many technological challenges so does startup rely on framework (and trust other) or prefer to use a custom solution?
======
krapp
I can't speak to this at all from the standpoint of someone who's actually
successfully launched a startup, so feel free to disregard this as you will,
but my advice is just to start pick a framework[1] and maybe Twitter Bootstrap
(even though people will probably complain, just change the colors around so
it doesn't look _so_ bootstrappy) and just put the hard work into the
interesting parts of the code, and avoid reinventing the wheel.

[1] I suggest Laravel 4 (<http://four.laravel.com>) just because I like it and
happen to be playing around with it at the moment. It's already got a Twig
package if you're into that.

~~~
h1fra
I actually value any kind of well writen advice & constructive criticism.
"just put the hard work into the interesting parts of the code, and avoid
reinventing the wheel." That's probably my real problem, what to do when I
feel that I need to reinvent the wheel, to have a full control over my code.

~~~
krapp
I've been through the same thing, trust me, i've wasted years tinkering on
problems that'll never see the light of day that have already been solved by
other people. Learn to take advantage of Composer and existing libraries and
frameworks. You'll save yourself an absurd amount of unnecessary work and
maybe actually get something done.

And good luck with the whatever it is.

------
janus
Just do it as a if it was another application, then refactor when needed. The
important thing is to ship, not to create the most beautiful code in the
world.

------
lsiebert
I have noticed the following often is an issue for people, which may or may
not apply to you.

People starting out are afraid to start and get things wrong, pick the wrong
way or whatever, so they don't start. Every person who wants to know whether
their first language should be python or ruby, java or c++, etc instead of
picking one and trying it may have this issue.

It's not about the right language, it's the fear of making the wrong choice.

(note: this has effected me too).

So for you, the way to write your first line of php is to write it. Break your
idea down into parts, and implement them.

Have a goal. Find something that might get you there. Don't spend too much
time avoiding failures. Instead, learn as you go from your mistakes. Pick
something that might work and try it. Don't try to pick the perfect thing
without having worked on your problem... That is a paralyzing impossibility.

If my advice is not applicable, ignore it.

~~~
h1fra
Thanks, I reassurring that other have that kind of question. You'r right, I
keep trying to avoid any failure, maybe I should embrace it.

------
PaulHoule
first, open a text editor.

two, write

<?php

that's your first line of code.

~~~
Sealy
Thats how all of my projects start. Little do I know how much of a Pandora's
box I always open up between those opening and closing php tags.

In a nutshell, that is the joy, excitement and inspiration behind all great
projects.

<?php //Pandora's Box ?>

------
tanglisha
Don't get so caught up in worrying about the future. Even if you do everything
exactly right, things will change down the road.

Just be sure to write lots and lots of tests. You'll thank me later :)

------
eli_gottlieb
How? A text editor.

Stop asking stupid questions and go get something done.

